

Man can't change climate, only God can - eric_h
http://boingboing.net/2015/01/28/man-cant-change-climate.html

======
IanDrake
Great. One idiot with the non-scientific view that the HCGW theory is unproven
get's all the headlines, but scientists with real scientific skepticism are
ignored.

~~~
eric_h
It's astonishing to me that people would even believe, given the tremendous
changes humankind has affected on the planet, that humanity hasn't already had
a massive impact on the way global climate systems work.

Just because climate change has happened in the ancient past without human
intervention doesn't mean we can't be the cause of it now. All of that carbon
that was sequestered underground for millions of years is now being injected
into the atmosphere - how can you believe it won't have an impact?

~~~
IanDrake
>how can you believe it won't have an impact?

For one, that's not how science works. Science isn't about belief, it's about
proof.

Two, because you're not considering the scale of the issue. You're so focused
on the absolute tons of CO2 humans produce that you've completely discounted
how much is naturally produced.

If you want to think about global warming more scientifically (skeptically), I
suggest a site like [http://www.nipccreport.org](http://www.nipccreport.org).

~~~
eric_h
Yes, of course. I recognize that science is not about belief - my point is
simply that this joker is making claims based on belief - how could he not
even consider that humanity would have an impact on the global climate?

I picked CO2 as but one of many changes humanity has wreaked upon the earth.
The list is of course vastly longer than just that.

